# john deere Lanz 500 (Germany 1961 )Oil Capacity



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone Im new owner of John Deere Lanz 500 .If anyone could told me oil capacity to gearbox in my John Deere Lanz 500 I will be very grateful . Im from Poland


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone . Thanx for wishes I know its extraordinary replay for own post but maybe its help for members . John Deere Lanz 500 Oil capacity in gearbox is 30 liters (its 8 galons ) .Very best for all Members


----------

